# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] Μυριζει καμμενο DB500s

## stonecityboys

Καλησπερα παιδια και καλως σας βρηκα.

Εχω ενα μικρο προβλημα.
Ξαφνικα...... χαθηκε η οθονη και μυρισε καμμεεεεενοοοοο. Ανοιγοντας το ειδα αυτο.

Υπψην οτι το κουτι μετα απο αυτο δουλευει κανονικα... η εστω οτι ετσι νομιζω η μεχρι στιγμης.

Μπορει να μου πει καποιος τι ειναι αυτο που καηκε, τι επιρρεαζει, εαν  ξερει που μπορω να το φτιαξω και εαν ειναι ασφαλες να το εχω να  δουλευει?

*Καντε δεξι κλικ >προβολη εικονας για να εχετε την δυνατοτητα του zoom*

----------


## alex504

Smd διοδακια είναι γιατί στα έκαψε ο δεκτής παίρνει ρεύμα από ότι βλέπω από μετας/τιστη pack εξωτερικό

----------


## stonecityboys

Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.

Ναι παιρνει απο εξωτερικο καλωδιο.

Ειναι επικυνδυνο να το δουλευω ετσι?
Μπορει να φτιαχτει και εαν ναι ειναι ακριβο?

----------


## alex504

Δε ξέρω μπορεί να είναι και ασφαλιοαντιστασεις

----------


## stonecityboys

Επειδη ειμαι καινουργιος και δεν τα πολυκαταλαβαινω αυτα μπορεις σε παρακαλω να τα πεις ποιο απλα για να γινουν κατανοητα?

Τι εννοεις με το Δε ξέρω μπορεί να είναι και ασφαλιοαντιστασεις 						.? οτι δεν ειναι ασφαλες να το δουλευω ετσι η οτι εαν ειναι ασφαλιοαντιστασεις 						θα ειναι ακριβο?

----------


## materatsi

Μαλλον διοδος ειναι,ομως το αναγραφει ξαστερα στην πλακετα το τι ειναι.Αν διπλα γραφει D ειναι διοδος,αν C πυκνωτης,αν R αντισταση.Δες προσεκτικα και στειλε μας.

----------


## stonecityboys

Ελπιζω αυτες οι καινουργιες φωτο να σας δειχνουν καλυτερα περι τινος προκειται γιατι εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποιο αντιστοιχει σε τι.

----------


## materatsi

Φιλε Χρυσοβαλαντη χλωμα απανταει καποιος στις φωτογραφιες.Πρεπει να αφαιρεθουν τα εξαρτηματα με σωστο τροπο (ελεγχο καταλληλης θερμοκρασιας),καθαρισμος γιατι ειναι μια πολυ ευαισθητη συσκευη.Το καλυτερο θα ηταν να το εφαρμοσει ειδικος,αν θεωρεις ομως πως μπορεις εσυ,ξεκολλησε τα,καθαρησε τα σημεια οσο μπορεις και ξανα στειλε φωτογραφιες.Ωστε να μπορεσουμε να δουμε τι ακριβως ειναι.καλο θα ηταν ομως αν θελεις να ασχοληθεις για την επιδιορθωση του δεκτη,να ψαξεις για το διαγραμμα-(σχεδιο) της πλακετας στο διαδικτυο.Να ξερουμε και τις τιμες των χαλασμενων εξαρτηματων.Για ψαξε για (diagram db500s) και στειλε μας.

----------


## stonecityboys

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου.

Μου ειπανε οτι το προβλημα ειναι τα* Your problem is L404 and L405 Coil/inductor*. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι φαινονται οι τιτλοι στην πρωτη φωτο εκει που ειναι καμμενο το αριστερο και πανω απο το δεξι στις υπολοιπες φωτο.

Τι ειναι αυτα τα L404 και L405?

Αξιζει να τα φτιαξω?

----------


## materatsi

Αν ειναι απολυτο το (L),Σημαινει πηνιο,φιλτρο που εχει καποια ανοχη φυσικα για την ασφαλεια περαιτερω κυκλωματων.Πρεπει να αγορασεις λοιπον αυτα τα smd εξαρτηματα που στην ουσια κλεινουν το κυκλωμα και καποιος να τα τοποθετησει.Καποιος που μπορει να ενωσει τις επαφες και με ενα καλωδιακι απλο,ομως που θα πρεπει να γνωριζει να μετραει ταση και τις τιμες των εξαρτηματων,ειναι πολυ πιθανον μετα απο αυτο να ειναι καμενος και καποιος σταθεροποιητης,για αυτο σου προτεινω τον ελεγχο απο τεχνικο.Αν θελεις να ρισκαρεις ριξε κολληση και ενωσε τις επαφες μεταξυ τους η αν χριαστει ενα μικρο συρμα καλωδιου,βαλε τον μετασχηματιστη και πατησε στιγμιαια το μπουτον ενεργοποιησης (να ανοιξει) υστερα απο λιγα δευτερολεπτα βγαλε τον μετασχηματιστη και ελεγξε την θερμοκρασια σε διαφορα εξαρτηματα της πλακετας.Καλη τυχη.

----------

alex504 (06-11-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι τα L404,405 αλλά αυτά τα δύο που έχεις σημειώσει στην αρχή είναι τα δυο πηνία που κάνουν το φίλτρο εισόδου.

Υ.γ.
Στο τροφοδοτικό "πακάκι" αν είναι switching άλλαξε τους πυκνωτές μάλλον περνάει μεγάλη κυμάτωση ή πήγαινέ το σε έναν τεχνικό.

----------

alex504 (06-11-11)

----------

